# Random BSOD's.



## scuddZ (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi everyone.

This is my first time on this site, and I hope that I will encounter people eager to help me, as I am eager to help them in any way.

So, my first dilemma.

I got a custom built gaming rig last year, with vista 32, and its lovely....when it works.

There was a problem once with my NIC and it was fixed by my dads bud, some driver issue that he messed up on (he built it). I just reformatted the other day, because I have still been getting random BSOD's despite the NIC being fix.

They have been lessened alot since i reformatted, but they still occur sometimes, usually around startup. I have saved the text from the problem details popup of various BSOD's I have gotten since I reformatted. They usually happen around startup. I have no idea what they mean.

oh, and note that I have installed the latest GPU drivers for my card, but I have left my sound and network, etc. alone. I have radarsync, which scans for driver updates, and it claims I don't need any.




Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	9f
BCP1:	00000003
BCP2:	8395A030
BCP3:	854443D0
BCP4:	83ED66E8
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini031309-02.dmp
C:\Users\Leigh\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-42806-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Leigh\AppData\Local\Temp\WERCE27.tmp.version.txt



second one...

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	00041284
BCP2:	FECAB001
BCP3:	00001FF1
BCP4:	92230000
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini031409-01.dmp
C:\Users\Leigh\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-55021-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Leigh\AppData\Local\Temp\WER128.tmp.version.txt



and the last one...

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1000008e
BCP1:	C0000005
BCP2:	93AE900D
BCP3:	9CAD0970
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini031609-01.dmp
C:\Users\Leigh\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-42510-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Leigh\AppData\Local\Temp\WERE8E7.tmp.version.txt



It would be nice if someone could shed some light on this. thanks.


----------



## Miscyn57 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm having the same problem and have posted here also...let me know if you get a reply. Thanks!!


----------



## scuddZ (Mar 16, 2009)

It's truly annoying because it's so inconsistent.


----------



## SimonP (Mar 16, 2009)

I stuck your codes into google.
Stop 0x0000009F or DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE

The Stop 0x9F message indicates that a driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.

Possible Resolutions:

• Stop 0x9F messages can occur after installing faulty applications or drivers or system services. If a file is listed by name and you can associate it with an application, uninstall the application. For drivers, disable, remove, or roll back that driver to to determine if this resolves the error. If it does, contact the hardware manufacturer for a possible update. Using updated software is especially important for backup programs, multimedia applications, antivirus scanners, and CD mastering tools. 

And for the 1a Bluescreen, I've seen that on a clients computer and we replaced the RAM and it seemed to work. The students at the University of Googology also say Update your Video drivers then swap your RAM.

So yeh, Drivers, Then try RAM.
Let us know 
Good Luck


----------



## scuddZ (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay...well I just ran a dxdiag....i know that my GPU driver is up to date, but I'm almost positive that its not a problem with that... "sound 1" is default, sound 2 isn't..... my sound is on board and IIRC, it is from RealTek as well as my network, which is on board.

By the way, why are there two sounds?


----------



## SimonP (Mar 16, 2009)

HD Audio and AC97 perhaps, there are two sound devices onboard these days (Im pretty sure) and they are configurable through BIOS.

Thats all good, try reseating (Pulling it out and plugging it back in) the RAM and if you can be bothered, but its not needed, grab the original drivers for the video card.


----------



## scuddZ (Mar 16, 2009)

I can literally just pop out the RAM? should I put it all back in 1 stick at a time?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi doing it 1 at a time wont hurt


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

@*scuddZ * - Not much doubt in my mind as to the primary cause of the 1st round of BSODs - Vista SP1 was not installed. However, by the 2nd part of the info you provided, SP1 was installed. Are all device drivers post SP1 and current? 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi scudz yes you can be sure turn of all power and remove any connected devices but hold off that for the moment and work with jc on this he may have another idea or two which could prove fruitfull you can check the ram in due course you could run this to check your drivers http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/DevTools/tools/DrvVerifier.mspx


----------



## scuddZ (Mar 16, 2009)

jcgriff2-

No, there are no drivers post sp1.

Another wierd problem just occured. When I turned this rig on, it came with an error message about the UI...I restarted, and then it wouldnt take my password....I restarted again, and now I'm talking to you.

Vista is so mean.

Okay, so this verifier program...I ran it, and it said I needed to restart, so I did. But nothing happened...Otherwise I'm very confused as to what I'm supposed to be doing with this.


----------



## scuddZ (Mar 16, 2009)

bump?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

scuddZ said:


> jcgriff2-
> 
> No, there are no drivers post sp1.
> 
> ...


Hi - 

If the driver verifier flags a driver it can absolutely prevent the system itself from starting. I always include instructions with verifier that it may be necessary for you to boot into SAFEMODE and choose Last Known Config or perform a system restore. If neither work, then you will have to boot using Vista DVD or Recovery partition and attempt system restore or system repair. The verifier needs to be turned off so that we can try and ID the rogue driver and either update it or get rid of it. Since no boot, only way to turn verifier off is restore or repair. I know of the WHDC white paper instructions that you followed. WHDC is for developers.

I am unsure of your exact system status right now - can you boot into SAFEMODE ? If so, goto c:\windows\minidump and copy all files in that folder out to your documents folder. Then perform system restore -
START | type *rstrui* - choose restore point _prior_ to activation of driver verifier.

If no SAFEMODE, invoke the recovery partition (usually F10 during boot) or use Vista DVD to boot. If option for WINDOWS System Restore - choose it & choose restore point prior to verifier. If sys rest a no-go, perform system repair.

You really want to go for *rstrui* as it can help get back into your locked account. Do you have another admin account to log onto?

To clarify my statement on SP1, based on your initial post, there is no doubt whatsoever that the 1st 2 BSODs were pre-SP1 and the last was post SP1. I am not pleading case of who's right/wrong, as that is not important to me -- getting you back up and running w/ stable system is paramount and my only concern here. I just want you to know how I came by this conclusion that I did - 

I dismiss these 2 BSODs b/c they are pre-SP1. *0x9f* bugchecks plagued many in pre-Vista SP1. *0x1a* could go wither way, as it means that a severe memory management error occurred. The 1st parm of *0x41284* tells us that a page table entry or the working set itself is corrupted. May be RAM or HDD page file, but again it is pre-SP1 and unless I see evidence post-SP1, I dismiss it. 

```
BCCode: 9f
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Service Pack: 0_0

BCCode: 1a
BCP1: 00041284
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Service Pack: 0_0
```

.

This BSOD definitely came from a Vista SP1 system Note build # and Service_Pack identifiers as compared to the 2 above. It is SP1.

```
BCCode: 1000008e
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Service Pack: 1_0
```

A bugcheck *0x8e* w/ 1st parm *0xc0000005* means that a kernel mode app encountered a memory access violation. This c/be RAM, but I see many driver related. The fact that driver verifier left your system as it did, tell me that it is likely a rogue driver caused this. At least that is where we should start looking.

1st order of business is to get your system back up & you logged on. So please tell me system status and what if anything you did to regain access. Then we can go from there. Send me PM if no timely response next time, please. Not a problem.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

